# Pet portraits



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

They are beautiful i have pictures of all of my dogs all over the place as well as i just love to look at them.


Maggie


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Those pictures are amazing! Your friend is an amazing artist.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Wow, those are really beautiful. You're lucky to have such friends. My bunnies were Bunni-Boo and Little Girl. They were mini-lops. Bunni-Boo had 1 ear up - 1 ear down. He looked like a propeller!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

WOW, you friend is very talented. Those are awesome!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Those portraits are amazing. Love that Diesel. And the bunnies are cute too. Your friend is very talented. I cant even draw a straight line.


----------



## xtine77 (Aug 10, 2007)

Nice! i love pencil drawings  especially with such wonderful subjects!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

wow,this is really nice drawings! You really lucky to have friend like that.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Those are great drawings, love the rabbits and you're puppers


----------



## TriplePinesFarm (Sep 15, 2007)

Wow! She's very good! Wish I had a friend like that.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great drawings - our friend has an amazing talent, bet you cant wait to have Willow on the wall too!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Gorgeous portraits, what a good friend!! Gosh I really must dust off my brushes and get painting again!!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

You paint Emma? Can we see something??


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

you certainly can...not been able to get back to it right now as am knee-deep in my uni course...can't wait til summer!

http://petportraitsbyemma.co.uk/page_1168623073537.html


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

those are fantastic!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> you certainly can...not been able to get back to it right now as am knee-deep in my uni course...can't wait til summer!
> 
> http://petportraitsbyemma.co.uk/page_1168623073537.html


Amazing! Well done!


----------

